# i need of a new dog please help with this question



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i need to get a new dog for duck and goose hunting because we had to retire my uncles lab i want to get another lab is it better to get a field and trail or english bred i have owned labs before but wasnt into waterfowl hunting yet and my dog i have know is to old to train i am new to dog training is it hard to train a dog could you also recommend some books and movies to help me.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

how old is your current lab? Training him should not be hard.


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

seven


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

why can't you train him he has 4-5 good seasons left?


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

would it be easier to train him or get a another one because i have never trained a dog to hunt


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

does the dog show any interest in chasing squirells or other critters if so he will hunt? I would test for prey drive let him chase some squirells if that excites him he will be able to be trained to help you hunt.


----------

